# Bunny Update Thread!



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Disapproving rabbit disapproves of being photographed!

The question is, does he approve of ferts?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Disapproving rabbit disapproves of being photographed!
> 
> The question is, does he approve of ferts?



its a bunny only household now.


----------



## tirediron

Wha' happened to the Ferts???????????


----------



## Jeff15

Nice shots.......


----------



## Overread

tirediron said:


> Wha' happened to the Ferts???????????



*dons scottish accent* That rabbits got a mean streak a mile long! 

 Look at the BONES!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## limr

OH MY GOD, YOU HAVE A BUNNY!!! 

OH MY GOD, WHAT HAPPENED TO THE FERTS???


----------



## RVT1K

I want a cat, she wants a dog. We _may_ agree on a bunny. Do they actually make good pets?


----------



## pixmedic

RVT1K said:


> I want a cat, she wants a dog. We _may_ agree on a bunny. Do they actually make good pets?


Yes

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVT1K

Overread said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wha' happened to the Ferts???????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dons scottish accent* That rabbits got a mean streak a mile long!
> 
> Look at the BONES!
Click to expand...



Counting to three....


----------



## tirediron

RVT1K said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wha' happened to the Ferts???????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *dons scottish accent* That rabbits got a mean streak a mile long!
> 
> Look at the BONES!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Counting to three....
Click to expand...

Not two (except by way of getting to three), not four, and five is right out..


----------



## tirediron

RVT1K said:


> I want a cat, she wants a dog. We _may_ agree on a bunny. Do they actually make good pets?


Rabbits make great house pets, BUT...  they require a lot more effort than some people think and are often fairly independent (meaning they like to be left alone and will interact with people on _their_ terms).  In general, they're NOT good pets for small children, but they are flea-proof, and tend to have little to no impact on people with common pet & dander allergies.


----------



## limr

tirediron said:


> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want a cat, she wants a dog. We _may_ agree on a bunny. Do they actually make good pets?
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbits make great house pets, BUT...  they require a lot more effort than some people think and are often fairly independent (meaning they like to be left alone and will interact with people on _their_ terms).  In general, they're NOT good pets for small children, but they are flea-proof, and tend to have little to no impact on people with common pet & dander allergies.
Click to expand...


And they can be litter-box trained.

Also, am I correct in saying that one needs to be very very careful if getting more than one, and keep them separated? Same sex bunnies will fight. Opposite sex bunnies will mate like...well, you know. Bunnies. And then you'd have a LOT of bunnies.


----------



## K9Kirk

RVT1K said:


> I want a cat, she wants a dog. We _may_ agree on a bunny. Do they actually make good pets?



I can't speak for all rabbits, I'm no expert on them but I can speak for Spanky, my American Fuzzy Lop that I had back in '97. He would occasionally pee on you, poop all over the place and chew on all my speaker wires. It's not to say his habits couldn't have been controlled, I just didn't know how to at the time. Loved him to death though, he had a lot of character. More than most cats that I've had. Please excuse the condition of the pic, it's seen better days. (RIP lil buddy.)


----------



## tirediron

limr said:


> And they can be litter-box trained.
> 
> Also, am I correct in saying that one needs to be very very careful if getting more than one, and keep them separated? Same sex bunnies will fight. Opposite sex bunnies will mate like...well, you know. Bunnies. And then you'd have a LOT of bunnies.


They litter-train very easily.

Like any domestic animal, the multiplication aspect is easily controlled by the application of simple surgery.  My experience has been that they need to be bonded fairly young.  An old established rabbit in a household is MUCH less likely to be play nicely if a new, young one is introduced, but if they're introduced as kittens and bond from a young age, no problem.


----------



## Designer

RVT1K said:


> I want a cat, she wants a dog. We _may_ agree on a bunny. Do they actually make good pets?


You should not think of a rabbit as something of a compromise between cat and a dog.  They are like neither.

My suggestion is for your wife to have an open mind toward a cat, or for you a dog.  Or better yet; get one of each.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Photo Lady

Is this a giant flemish... so beautiful ... mine just passed last year


----------



## Photo Lady

my

 Bets


----------



## pixmedic

Photo Lady said:


> Is this a giant flemish... so beautiful ... mine just passed last year


Yup





Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## K9Kirk

Spanky when he was a baby.


----------



## pixmedic

Bunny hanging out by the bed


----------



## limr

Those EARS!


----------



## pixmedic

Sleepy bunny


----------



## pixmedic

Bunny butt


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## snowbear

Bunny is impersonating fert.


----------



## Ron Evers

Do all your critters sleep all the time?.


----------



## pixmedic

Bun bun with a chew stick


----------



## tirediron

Dude... it's a rabbit.  EVERYTHING in the house is a chew-stick!


----------



## pixmedic

Bun bun with a bowl of spinach






Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Aren't their bowels supposed to be on the inside?


----------



## pixmedic

tirediron said:


> Aren't their bowels supposed to be on the inside?



i didn't even notice my phone autocorrected to that. 
i gotta start posting from my computer instead of from my phone.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

Bunny will consume all! Starting with greens!


----------



## Photo Lady

great bunny!!


----------



## pixmedic

Couch bunny


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic




----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

AHhhhhhhhhhh.... my eyes!


----------



## Overread

It's now that I find out if mods can ban other mods for incidents of inciting horror in the community!


----------



## pixmedic

Its bunny relevant!

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Deflated bunny


----------



## pixmedic

Bed bun


----------



## Overread

bunneh taketh over the bed - all belongs to bunneh now!


----------



## pixmedic

BunBun loves the kids table


----------



## Overread

Wait I thought that was the bunneh's table!


----------



## pixmedic

Nosey


----------



## zulu42

pixmedic said:


> BunBun loves the kids table
> 
> View attachment 184645



I also love that table


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel

Life can be so hard...


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## RVT1K

Derrel said:


> Life can be so hard...



Its a lot of work figuring out where and when your next nap should be taken...


----------



## tirediron

RVT1K said:


> Its a lot of work figuring out where and when your next nap should be taken...


Not really; the answer is always the same:  "Wherever you are at the moment"; and "NOW!!!!"


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

The world needs more bunnies right now!!

Okay, maybe not more actual bunnies. But definitely more pictures of bunnies.

And by 'the world,' I mean me.


----------



## pixmedic

Bunny butt


----------



## limr

Fluffy bunny butt!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Bunny is annoyed!


----------



## terri

Regal bunneh!


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## Overread

Bunny has awakened and is mobile!!


----------



## tirediron

Overread said:


> Bunny has awakened *annoyed* and is mobile!!


FTFY


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

Pesky human annoys sleeping bunny


----------



## otherprof

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 182008
> View attachment 182009


NIce bunny. Years ago, a friend of mine volunteered to look after a class bunny over the summer vacation. She was very diligent, but the bunny got sick. She took it to a vet and was told the problem was she was keeping the cage too clean! Apparently it needed a little decayed lettuce, etc. to stay healthy.


----------



## vintagesnaps

Looks like the ones in my backyard who are competing with the robin for use of the side & back yard. Robin jumped down, bunny took off...


----------



## pixmedic

Bunneh flop


----------



## tirediron

A rolling rabbit gathers no moss?


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## tirediron

pixmedic said:


> View attachment 190990


Don't bunny slippers normally come in pairs?


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Very dignified!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Drone

Good idea!... going back to bed.  =]


----------



## Space Face

What a lump of a thing.


----------



## terri

Bunny stretch!


----------



## limr

Bunny sploot!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Jeez, those ears!


----------



## terri

limr said:


> Jeez, those ears!


You could get a UFO signal with those things!


----------



## pixmedic

terri said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeez, those ears!
> 
> 
> 
> You could get a UFO signal with those things!
Click to expand...

We use them for local news stations

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Drone

Ha! Awesome =]


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Fluffy bunny sploot!


----------



## terri

Bunny stretch!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

Pix I think you managed to both bleach your rabbit and shrink it a bit in the wash!


----------



## limr

OMG A NEW BUNNY!!!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

Oh lord, the bunny sploot!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Snuggle bunny!


----------



## Joel Bolden

Cottontail in the clover.


----------



## pixmedic

Breakfast in bed




Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Bunny nap.


----------



## terri

The bent ear....!        And those bunny feet!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

The killer rabbit from Monty Python!


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The killer rabbit from Monty Python!



Look at his teeth!


----------



## pixmedic

Bed sploot






Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Bunny couldn't figure out to go around the door.



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Bunny likes....basil?


----------



## pixmedic

terri said:


> Bunny likes....basil?


In small amounts. Also spinach, lettuce, carrots, berries

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Yeah, I don't see much harm with some basil. I wasn’t positive that I was seeing it correctly.   I had a rabbit when I was a kid.    They are the sweetest little critters.   I love watching them nibble.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

This is now bunny shelf - the bunny realm has extended beyond the floor to the first shelf - soon - soon all will be bunny land


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Bunny nose!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Overread

Bunny has been bunny-napped for cuddles!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Bunny loves boxes!


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Parkour bunny



Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

Bunny will come out of hiding with the right persuasion techniques.


----------



## pixmedic

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------

